# Wookie Padawan



## DMAC (Jun 17, 2005)

Added color to an old pencil drawing of a Wookie padawan to explain Photoshop coloring to someone:


----------



## HellHound (Jun 17, 2005)

Darren Calvert is my hero.

now that that's off my chest, Nice piece! Since I can't colour to save my life, I'm jealous of missing that tutorial. I need to sit down with some of my Photoshop gurus at some point... friend of mine did the colouring for the reissued Conan comics, all in photoshop of course.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 17, 2005)

Coloring in photoshop is one thing I'm not half bad at.  It's the drawing that's the killer.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work, D. The lightsaber looks excellent.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 17, 2005)

I like it, but I don't. It is really good, but something, maybe it's a bit cartoonish..... I dunno, it doesn't matter.

Well its a nice job even if I don't fully appreciate it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Lookin' good! I like it.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks.  I was messing around and tried giving him a green tunic instead:


----------



## Tanager (Jun 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Nice work, D. The lightsaber looks excellent.




The lightsaber is the easy part. What impresses me most here is the rendering of the light on the character.


Normally I'm not a big fan of cartoon styled character sketches, but DMAC, your skill at both drawing and digital coloring always impresses me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 18, 2005)

The green tunic makes it look much, much better.

Curious question for you...how'd you do that lightsaber effect? I know there are tons of different methods, just wondering which one you use.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 18, 2005)

I make a new layer for the beam, create the shape and fill it with the color of the blade, then do an inner glow from the center in white and an outer glow in the color of the blade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

I like it better with the green tunic.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 18, 2005)

Excellent work!  I like the brown tunic best.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, looks better like that. [edit, the green I mean]


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 19, 2005)

I like the green tunice the best, because it really makes the tunic defined against his hair color.  I would like to see it with the cream and dark brown of many of the star wars jedi's but that is me.  I love the lighting, beautiful job on capturing that.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 19, 2005)

Another vote for the green tunic, DMAC.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 20, 2005)

I think a bright pink tunic would look the best  . But this is an excellent picture as it is.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome, as usual, DMAC.


----------



## Reese (Jun 20, 2005)

Ooh, great work. I'll pitch my vote for the brown tunic.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 20, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I think a bright pink tunic would look the best  . But this is an excellent picture as it is.


----------



## Aristotle (Jun 20, 2005)

... ok then.

We don't see enough female wookies.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2005)

Hay, Dmac, can you do a color drawing of this critter for me? I'd really appreciate it.

Hematite Dragon
A colossal seven headed dragoness, who closely resembles a silver dragon, save that she lacks the neck and chin frills that are characteristic of silver dragons. Her scales resemble highly polished black hematite. Her eyes look like molten gold.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would like to see it with the cream and dark brown of many of the star wars jedi's but that is me.




With a hundred appologies for hacking at a DMAC masterpiece, here's a quickie attempt in cream -


----------



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh, and since everyone loves the green tunic - I think Lime is hotter.


----------



## manifold (Jun 22, 2005)

We don't see enough female wookies. 

Or Christmas Wookies.


----------



## DMAC (Jun 22, 2005)

I made a Wookie Cookie one year out of gingerbread but I don't think I have any pictures...


----------



## Ashy (Jun 22, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm.....wookie cookie................


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> With a hundred appologies for hacking at a DMAC masterpiece, here's a quickie attempt in cream -



most interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmm.....wookie cookie................



hehehehehe.........it rhymes!


----------

